# Where to buy a used Nintendo 2DS?



## kurocygnus (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi.
I am looking to buy a used Nintendo 2DS with a good price, accepts PayPal and ships to Brazil.
I tried eBay but the shipping tax is so f*cking high, like 1/3 or even more of the product price.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 22, 2016)

have you tryed amazon?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i suggest you to wait the black friday on amazon


----------



## kurocygnus (Nov 22, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> have you tryed amazon?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> i suggest you to wait the black friday on amazon



Yeah, I did, but they don't accept paypal.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 22, 2016)

kurocygnus said:


> Yeah, I did, but they don't accept paypal.


they dont? oh well sorry then


----------



## kurocygnus (Nov 22, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> they dont? oh well sorry then



They used to accept a few years ago. But I don't know why they won't accept anymore. Thanks anyway :/


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 22, 2016)

you live in brazil right if it was US GS has the MK7 bundle still online for only 80 come with ofw 6.x (ik cause my cousin ordered it a few weeks ago for me (got it 3 days later) pefectly hackable btw if you do Arm 9 when getting your OTP DO NOT format your nand on 2.1.0 (why would you anyways) it will be an $80 paperweight


----------



## kurocygnus (Nov 22, 2016)

chrisrlink said:


> you live in brazil right if it was US GS has the MK7 bundle still online for only 80 come with ofw 6.x (ik cause my cousin ordered it a few weeks ago for me (got it 3 days later) pefectly hackable btw if you do Arm 9 when getting your OTP DO NOT format your nand on 2.1.0 (why would you anyways) it will be an $80 paperweight



It would be the perfect price for me. I need to find one below $100 (with shipping) to avoid taxes. I found one on lukiegames who ships to brazil and accepts paypal, but I don't if it's trustable. I guess I'll wait until the black friday.


----------



## x65943 (Nov 22, 2016)

kurocygnus said:


> It would be the perfect price for me. I need to find one below $100 (with shipping) to avoid taxes. I found one on lukiegames who ships to brazil and accepts paypal, but I don't if it's trustable. I guess I'll wait until the black friday.



I've bought several things from lukiegames, and they always arrived on time and in good condition. I bought some gamecube controllers from them.

(Not sure if you will have a different experience with shipment to Brazil)


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Nov 22, 2016)

kurocygnus said:


> It would be the perfect price for me. I need to find one below $100 (with shipping) to avoid taxes. I found one on lukiegames who ships to brazil and accepts paypal, but I don't if it's trustable. I guess I'll wait until the black friday.


As long as PayPal its accepted, you should be fine.


----------



## astrangeone (Nov 23, 2016)

kurocygnus said:


> It would be the perfect price for me. I need to find one below $100 (with shipping) to avoid taxes. I found one on lukiegames who ships to brazil and accepts paypal, but I don't if it's trustable. I guess I'll wait until the black friday.



Lukiegames is pretty good.  I did business with them on ebay, and they are always friendly and helpful.


----------



## kurocygnus (Nov 23, 2016)

x65943 said:


> I've bought several things from lukiegames, and they always arrived on time and in good condition. I bought some gamecube controllers from them.
> 
> (Not sure if you will have a different experience with shipment to Brazil)





ScarletDreamz said:


> As long as PayPal its accepted, you should be fine.





astrangeone said:


> Lukiegames is pretty good.  I did business with them on ebay, and they are always friendly and helpful.



Thanks everyone! I'll look to buy from lukiegames.


----------

